# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Gjakmarrja, zakon shqiptar, apo deshtim i shtetit.

## peshkaqeni33

Gjakmarrja, c'eshte ky zakon?!

 Thua se ne jemi te vetmit ne kete bote te madhe, qe i duam dhe flijohemi per te afermit tane. Ne nuk jemi as ndonje rast i vecant i gjeneologjise njerzore, dhe me sa di une, as nuk perbejme ndonje shembull budalleku kronik midis kombeve te tjera. 


Atehere ceshte kjo gjakmarrje , ky mallkim qe ne e kemi kurse te tjeret jo. 

Ne jemi nje komb si gjithe te tjeret, qe merr pjesen e tij te rrezeve te djellit ne ate pak hapsire qe i ka ngelur. Nje arsye me teper e zvogelimit te kesaj hapsire frymemarrjeje eshte pikerisht ky mallkim... Hakmarrja.


 Hakmarrjen megjithese eshte nje fenomen i pa justifikueshem, e kemi justifikuar ne te kaluaren, me pamundesin e reagimit te shoqerise shqiptare qe lengonte e semure nen dhunen e osmaneve dhe shovinisteve te tjere balkanik. 
Sot ky fenomen eshte i pa justifikueshem.
Kjo qeveri kerkon te futet ne Evrope. Kush te fut ne Evrope me nje kriminalitet te ketij tipi, qe eshte mesjetar a me i hershem. 
Del koncepti i gjakmarrjes ne televizion pa te keq dhe gazetaret tane qe duhet theksuar jane teper anadollak jo vetem qe nuk mbajne qendrim por e shprehin si nje fenomen pa te keq qe eshte dhe duhet te jete pjese e realitetit ton shqiptar.

----------


## Gogi

Gjakmarrja eshte deshtim i shtetit ne radh te pare dhe ne radh te dyte eshte zakon i keq shqiptar ( dhe jo vetem zakon, mirepo zakon i keq). Gjakmarrja si kuptim me i ngusht i hakmarrjes pa dyshim qe ka ekzistuar ne shume popuj dhe vende te tjera, mirepo kjo eshte eliminuar me kalim te kohet natyrisht me vendosjen e rendit dhe ligjit.

 Kjo dukuri padyshim qe eshte me e perhapur ne shqiperi dhe ate ne veri, mirepo me sa di une edhe pse nuk jam ndoshta i sakt gjat sundim diktatorial kjo dukuri ka qene si ta quajm ne PAUZE dhe nuk ka qene aktive sepse masat kane qene te tmerrshme nga sistemi dhe tani ( qe njezet vite) kam degjuar raste qe personat qe kane marr gjakun kane qene te denuar minimalisht ( nje lloj stimulimi nga shteti) ne vend qe te ishte e kunderta.

 Te ne ne Kosove kesaj dukurie i eshte dhene nje goditje e fort ne fillim viteve 90 ta kur Anton Ceta e mori nje iniciatve dhe i dha nje goditje te fort kesaj dukurie te keqe dhe ketu i ndihmoj keti personaliteti edhe koha ne okupim dhe u be nje lloj solidariteti ndermjet popullit. Mirepo duhet thene se edhe ne kohen e sundimit Jugosllav aplikimi i ligjit sa i perket kesaj dukurie ka qene shume ashper dhe denime kane qene maksimale sa i perket vendimit gjygjesor.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## freiheit

Ekzistenca e gjakmarrjes sot, eshte deshtimi dhe turpi i shtetit, eshte paaftesia e jone (e shtetit tone) per ta ndaluar kete dukuri gjakatare qe vazhdon te ngerdheshet ne nje vend ne mes te evropes. Eshte tregues i paaftesise se institucioneve per te denuar kriminelet, dhe qe behet shkak per vetegjyqesi. Perdorimi i gjakmarrjes si justifikim per nje vrasje eshte burracakeri e turpshme.

----------


## Jackie

I vetmi shtet ne bote qe di vendodhjen e kriminelve dhe nuk i ndeshkon. 

Nqf se une si individ gjej perkrahjen e shtetit duke ndeshkuar kriminelin per krimin qe ka bere skam pse flijoj asnje person nga familja kriminelit. Ato skane asnje faj dhe askush nuk meriton t'i merret jeta per nje krim qe e ka bere dikush tjeter.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## TetovaMas

> Gjakmarrja, c'eshte ky zakon?!
> 
>  Thua se ne jemi te vetmit ne kete bote te madhe, qe i duam dhe flijohemi per te afermit tane. Ne nuk jemi as ndonje rast i vecant i gjeneologjise njerzore, dhe me sa di une, as nuk perbejme ndonje shembull budalleku kronik midis kombeve te tjera. 
> 
> 
> Atehere ceshte kjo gjakmarrje , ky mallkim qe ne e kemi kurse te tjeret jo. 
> 
> Ne jemi nje komb si gjithe te tjeret, qe merr pjesen e tij te rrezeve te djellit ne ate pak hapsire qe i ka ngelur. Nje arsye me teper e zvogelimit te kesaj hapsire frymemarrjeje eshte pikerisht ky mallkim... Hakmarrja.
> 
> ...


C'do popull ne bote ka te mirrat dhe te keqiat (negativet dhe pozitivet ) Ne keto fenomene bejne pjes edhe shqipetaret.

Gjakemarrja , Besa shqipetare , bujaria dhe mikepritja , jane jane tradita te cilat njehere e pergjithemone duhet te parkohen ne muze ,dhe mos te kthehen asnjehere ne shoqerine moderne te shqipetareve.

Gjakmarrja : Mungesa e shtetit dhe institucioneve ,shtetit ligjore.Kete mungese te shtetit ligjore te shqipetaret ,ne shume raste eshte keqeperdorur edhe nga hasmit tone si qe jane sllavet dhe greket.

Besa :          Mungesa e intelegjences,shkrimit dhe leximit . Mungese e dokumenteve zyrtare.

Bujaria : Bujaria me se shumti eshte perdorur te te varfurit , per arsye se i varfuri gjithemone eshte treguare me bujare.

Mikepritja :   Para disa kohe shqipetaret kane qene edhe me shume mikeprites se sa qe jane sote ,arsyeja se njerezit aktualishte me se shumti merren me mbijetesen se sa me jetesen .

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## peshkaqeni33

> Gjakmarrja : Mungesa e shtetit dhe institucioneve ,shtetit ligjore.Kete mungese te shtetit ligjore te shqipetaret ,ne shume raste eshte keqeperdorur edhe nga hasmit tone si qe jane sllavet dhe greket.


Besa bukur e ke thene or trim. Me kete i ke thene te gjitha!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## peshkaqeni33

Gjakmarrja nuk eshte virtyt, por nje justifikim i poshter i inkopetences shteterore per te vene krimin nen kontroll.

----------


## AnaH_M

Me e keqja eshte se kam ndegjuar shqiptare qe krenohen me kete gje,EEEjjjj a edin kush jemi ne- ne jemi shqiptar qe ne gjakun nuk e falim,ne vrasim edhe ne familje nese hyn ne hasem me ne dikush....keto fjal vet shqiptari ia tregon gjermanit,se kinse ne jemi popull trim

----------


## vajz

> C'do popull ne bote ka te mirrat dhe te keqiat (negativet dhe pozitivet ) Ne keto fenomene bejne pjes edhe shqipetaret.
> 
> Gjakemarrja , Besa shqipetare , bujaria dhe mikepritja , jane jane tradita te cilat njehere e pergjithemone duhet te parkohen ne muze ,dhe mos te kthehen asnjehere ne shoqerine moderne te shqipetareve.
> 
> Gjakmarrja : Mungesa e shtetit dhe institucioneve ,shtetit ligjore.Kete mungese te shtetit ligjore te shqipetaret ,ne shume raste eshte keqeperdorur edhe nga hasmit tone si qe jane sllavet dhe greket.
> 
> Besa :          Mungesa e intelegjences,shkrimit dhe leximit . Mungese e dokumenteve zyrtare.
> 
> Bujaria : Bujaria me se shumti eshte perdorur te te varfurit , per arsye se i varfuri gjithemone eshte treguare me bujare.
> ...


Ndoshta te kam keqkuptuar - po mendoj qe besa, bujaria dhe mikepritja jo vetem qe nuk duhen kycyr ne muze, por duhen kultivuar ne vazhdimesi nga Shqiptaret sado moderne te behen sepse jane vlera tonat qe na dallojne nga kombet e tjera. Sa i perket gjakmarrjes, eshte nje tradite qe duhet medoemos te ndalohet, dhe po vjen drejt ndalimit, per shkak se ne vit mund te kete ne Shqiperi jo me shume se 2 ose 3 vrasje per gjakmarrje.

----------


## AnaH_M

te mirat duhet ti mbajm e te keqiat ti lem anash....pra besa dhe mikpritja dhe bujaria jan nga traditat tona te mira,e pse ne si njerez kemi ndryshuar ajo esht pun tjeter

----------


## orhideja

Vetem aty ku deshton shteti e ligjet e tij, vetem aty i marrin njerezit ne duart e veta ligjet dhe bejne vetjustice.

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

> Gjakmarrja, c'eshte ky zakon?!
> 
>  Thua se ne jemi te vetmit ne kete bote te madhe, qe i duam dhe flijohemi per te afermit tane. Ne nuk jemi as ndonje rast i vecant i gjeneologjise njerzore, dhe me sa di une, as nuk perbejme ndonje shembull budalleku kronik midis kombeve te tjera. 
> 
> 
> Atehere ceshte kjo gjakmarrje , ky mallkim qe ne e kemi kurse te tjeret jo. 
> 
> Ne jemi nje komb si gjithe te tjeret, qe merr pjesen e tij te rrezeve te djellit ne ate pak hapsire qe i ka ngelur. Nje arsye me teper e zvogelimit te kesaj hapsire frymemarrjeje eshte pikerisht ky mallkim... Hakmarrja.
> 
> ...



Pershendetje!
Nuk jemi perjashtim ne kete drejtim pra ne gjakmarrje. Ka vende te tjera(popuj te tjere qe e kane kete) "zakon" te trasheguar bile nga thellesite e shekujve. Ne nje zone te Kretes ne Greqi, per te mos thene ne gjithe ishullin, bashke me vitet gjak-hakmarrja ka ardhur deri ne ditet e sotme dhe vazhdon. Po ashtu ne nje zone tjeter te shtetit fqinj, ne pjesen jugore te Peloponezit ka nje tjeter zone e cila trashegon nje zakon te tille (Mani). Kurioziteti ne kete mes eshte se te dy keto zona bashke me gjak-hakmarrjen kane pothuaj te njejta ligje te pashkruara me malesoret e Shqiperise, tradita, temperament, bese, kulture, dhe deri tek kenget apo ritet. 
Sidoqofte tashme eshte "zbehur" disi ky zakon, si tek ne ashtu edhe ne zonat e Greqise qe permenda me siper.
harrova te permend se greket i quajne keta kokeforte dhe te eger.
ne kete rast ligji i shtetit te organizuar eshte veshtire te kete rezultat , me mire te themi do kohe te beje efekt, ndoshta dekada... deri shekuj.

----------


## bamatat

Gjakmarrja eshte nje loje e shtetit te sotem shqiptar ! Me thoni , kot per kuriozitet , per jeten e kujt shqiptari u shqetesua ky shteti i sotem ? A i duhen shqiptaret e bashkuar ketij fare "shteti" qe neve kemi ?

E kujt i plasi , per shqiptare qe vriten dhe humbasin jeten , dhe familje te tera qe ngujohen ? sa me te percare qe te jene aq me mire ka "shteti" dhe "pushteti" . Sa me shume "pune" te kene shqiptaret mes vedi , aq me pak mundesi kane te bashkohen dhe t'i kerkojne llogari shtetit per interesat e tyre te perbashketa .

Per gjera qe i interesojne ketij fare shteti , sic jane p.sh. kasat fiskale , vjen e te gjen dhe ne cepat me te thella te vendit , ndersa per gjakmarrjen , ben si "qorr" dhe si "shurdh".

Per te ekzekutu Haklajt , conte taborret , deri ne malesite e Tropojes , ndersa per te ndeshkuar fenomenin e vrasjes apo gjakmarrjes , nuk degjon te flase as edhe nje kryetar komune , lere pastaj ndonje qeveritar apo pushtetar !

----------


## peshkaqeni33

> Pershendetje!
> Nuk jemi perjashtim ne kete drejtim pra ne gjakmarrje. Ka vende te tjera(popuj te tjere qe e kane kete) "zakon" te trasheguar bile nga thellesite e shekujve. Ne nje zone te Kretes ne Greqi, per te mos thene ne gjithe ishullin, bashke me vitet gjak-hakmarrja ka ardhur deri ne ditet e sotme dhe vazhdon. Po ashtu ne nje zone tjeter te shtetit fqinj, ne pjesen jugore te Peloponezit ka nje tjeter zone e cila trashegon nje zakon te tille (Mani). Kurioziteti ne kete mes eshte se te dy keto zona bashke me gjak-hakmarrjen kane pothuaj te njejta ligje te pashkruara me malesoret e Shqiperise, tradita, temperament, bese, kulture, dhe deri tek kenget apo ritet. 
> Sidoqofte tashme eshte "zbehur" disi ky zakon, si tek ne ashtu edhe ne zonat e Greqise qe permenda me siper.
> harrova te permend se greket i quajne keta kokeforte dhe te eger.
> ne kete rast ligji i shtetit te organizuar eshte veshtire te kete rezultat , me mire te themi do kohe te beje efekt, ndoshta dekada... deri shekuj.



 Ne Krete ky fenomen ekziston ne forme legjende. Atje ai percillet si perralle.

Nuk ka vend te botes qe te ekzistoj ky fenomen ne keto permasa dhe me keto karakteristika(ngujime, vrasje pa asnje lloj dallimi). Ky fenomen qe eshte shfaqur tani ne veriun e vendit tone nuk mund te quhet as Hakmarrje. Ky eshte nje lloj kasaperie qe nuk gjen te ngjashem as ne kulturat orjentale.

----------


## yllbardh

Gjakëmarrja si fenomen njihet në gjithë botën, dhe jo vetëm në viset shqipëtare, në shumicën e rasteve aty ku prezenca e shtetit është shumë e dobët dhe ku njeriu është i detyruar që vetë të imponojë një llojë drejtësie e cila në shumicën e rasteve është një drejtësi e vrazhdët dhe e thjeshtë. Sikurse marrja e një jete për një jetë të humbur.
Në feudalizëm ky fenomen ishte shum i përhapur për shakë se shteti si një njësi legjislative pak e hiq se nuk ekzistonte dhe ushtrimi i legjislaturës ishte në dorën e feudalëve dhe gjithashtu ky fenomen shihej me respekt  si një llojë kodeks nderi se po të mos rikonstituohej pozita e më parëshme e nderit atëherë ai person, pa marrë parasyshë pozitëne e tijë në shoqëri, rrezikonte të izolohej/përjashtohej nga shoqëria. Me një fjalë nuk është burrë që të mundet t'a marr gjakun e humbur.
Në viset shqiptare marrja e gjakut paraqitet në kodeksin legjislativ të kohës si.psh. Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit, kanun i cili shfaqet në viset tona për shkak të mungesës së ushtrimit të drejtsisë për shkakë se ishim të okupuar. Dhe detyra e ushtrimi të drejtësisë ishte në duart e kryepleqëve ose kryefisnorëve të cilët në shumicën e rasteve për shkaqe të interesave personale nuk zbatonin kanunin në mënyrë të drejtë dhe kështu i jepnin shkak shumë personave që të marrnin ligjin në duart e veta dhe vrisnin kundërshtarin si një llojë kompenzimi për të padrejtën e bërë.
Me ardhjen në pushtet të komunizmit në Shqipëri sistemi hierarkik fisnor ose ai i kryeplakut të fshatit shkatërrohet dhe prezenca e shtetit fillon të ndjehet gati pas çdo muri, fenomeni i gjakmarrjes zbehet por nuk harrohet dhe me ndrrimin e pushtetit në vitet e 90-ta gjakmarrja ringjallet. Në kundërshtim me këtë në viset e Kosovës gjakmarrja ishte shumë më aktive deri në vitet e 90-ta kur edhe nisma e iniciativës së A.Çetts pajton në masë të madhe shumë familje që ishin në gjakë me njëra tjetrën dhe ky fenomen mer teposhtëzen dhe pothuajse edhe zhduket.
Sotë në botën moderne shumica e atyre familjeve të cilat për një kohë të gjatë ishin të izoluara për shkak se ishin në gjak kanë kaluar në anën tjetër të ligjit dhe jan konsiliduar si degë të organizatave të ndryshme të krimit të organizuar. Këtu mendoj për "Gdikiomeoi" te Maniotët e Greqisë, "Cosa Nostra" në Italinë e Jugut etj.
Me një fjalë gjakmarrja paraqitet aty ku sundon korrupsioni dhe prania e shtetit është e dobët ose nuk ekziston fare. Kusht i cili është i domosdoshëm për zhdukjen e gjakmarrjes në një shtet sovran, por krahas kësaj duhet që edhe populli në tërësi të motivohej sikurse me iniciativën e A.Cettës:  Komiteti për pajtimin e gjaqeve në Kosovë.

----------


## anita340

Edhe une mendoj qe gjakmarrja nuk eshte zakon vetem i shqiptareve. Ata qe e kane lexuar "Hamleti" e dine se kete e kishin danezet shekuj para nesh. Vetem se te shqiptaret ka pasur nje format tjeter. Ka pase diqka me te eger ne te,sikur edhe diqka me fisnike. Nuk kishte rendesi kush e beri vrasjen, e paguante cilido pjestar i fisit. Po ama ai qe vritej per gjak respektohej deri ne piken e fundit.Gjithashtu fisi qe ishte ne gjak respektonte ate qe i kishte gjakun borgj. E perseris kishte diqka fisnike ne kete zakon qe e ka demtuar me shekuj popullin tone. Sot nuk do duhej ekzistonte si dukuri. Pa per raste individuale ka ne gjithe boten,veq me nje emer tjeter. Ka plot e plot raste kur prinderit vrasin ate qe u ka vrare apo dhunuar femiun, ose burre qe i kane vrare apo dhunuar gruan apo anasjelltas. Dhe behen madje edhe ne  shtete ligjore e jo me te ne( ku sistemi i drejtesise eshte krejt i dobet).

----------


## Izadora

> Gjakmarrja, zakon shqiptar, apo deshtim i shtetit.


Deshtim si njerez , si popull do thoja me teper .

Po i kthehemi kohes se babaqemos,  me keto zakone .

----------


## Zoti Basha

Shume perpiqen disa ne media per ta paraqitur gjakmarrjen si zakon anakronik, feudal, e ku ta di une se c;tjeter.

E verteta eshte shume, shume me e thjeshte: verioreve i eshte dhene zgjedhja mes dy sistemeve: sistemin tone 'europian' ligjr, dhe sistemin 'anakronik' te kanunit. Zgjedhja eshte e qarte. E pra, nese kete ligjin tone e mund nje e drejte zakonore mijera-vjecare, nuk e ka fajin shteti, e as prapambejtja, por thjehst ky igji modenr eshte i pa-afte te konkuroje. 

Kjo eshte e verteta e thjeshte.

----------


## juanito02

Hakmarrja eshte nje atavizem social i te shkuares qe veriu i Shqiperise per ti shpetuar pushtimit dhe shkombetarizimit te vet u mbyll ne vetevete dhe rrojti per shekuj i izoluar nga bota ne gjendje natyrore dhe me ligje paramesjetare.
Dhe skane shume qe menderisht te kene dale nga ajo kohe se ska arsye qe te kositen edhe sot mes tyre. 
Qytetaria per kete shtrese popullsie eshte vite drite larg.

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

> Ne Krete ky fenomen ekziston ne forme legjende. Atje ai percillet si perralle.
> .


http://www.grreporter.info/en/node/522

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

